# What do I Say?



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been asked this question before and would like to hear from others what they have to say about it. "Why does God heal some people but not others?"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Explaination: My Thoughts,

1 PETER 1:23 NKJ
23 having been born again, not of corruptible seed but
incorruptible, through the word of God which lives and abides
forever,
Yes, healing from God's Word comes in "seed form" which has to
be planted in our hearts to see it's full fruition. But, once
planted and watered, God's living Word will bring health and
healing to all your flesh.
PROVERBS 4:20-22 Amplified
20 My son, attend to my words; consent and submit to my
sayings.
21 Let them not depart from your sight; keep them in the center
of your heart.
22 For they are life to those who find them, healing and health
to all their flesh.
"But how can the Bible bring healing and health to all my
flesh?"
God's Word is full of life. But, just like medicine from a
doctor, God's Word must be ingested to be effective. But if you
faithfully take it, you'll find it's the best medicine.
God's Word heals -- and it will endure forever. The case is
settled. Healing can never pass away.
Will you believe God's Word? Or must you have Jesus touch you
(or you touch Him -- like Thomas), before you will believe?
God is a Healer. He never changes. So healing will never cease.
All things are possible. So YOU can be healed!

Total faith in Gods word.
Jdub


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess what I'm really getting at is for example when we pray for someone's physical healing and they are healed and then we pray for another's physical healing and they are not, what is the explanation. Maybe an infant passes away, or a known believer. Like two separate people in the same church, one healed thrpough prayer, one not? How do we reconcile that? How dod we explain that to others?


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

I will share with you how I view that (this is also what I tell my children). Now I can't quote scriptures, I'm not really good at that. But my feelings are based on Faith in my Heavenly Father that his plan is my plan and I trust in Him. We all have a purpose here on life and our being our very soul is unique to us. To achieve what God has set for us we all face struggles, trials and temptations some just greater that others, for it is during these times that we grow closer to him and set and example for others to follow and find HIS word. 
As to why one dies and one lives, Well only he knows but he answers all prayers. Here is something that helps me with him answering prayers
"Yes, I thought you would never ask"
"Yes,but not now" or "Yes, but wait"
"Yes and more" or "Yes, but in My way"
"No, I love you too much"

Meow


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Just a thought*

A very good question ... and the real answer is ... we just don't know.

But a couple of observations ... there is a theology that is running rampant that states - if you do everything right with God - then you will never suffer. Another way of putting that is - if you suffer - it must be that God is upset or mad at you; or there is sin in your life; or you are out of the will of God.

Nothing could be further from the truth. Jesus suffered - yet He never sinned. His suffering was part of the process for our Salvation. Same thing with the man born blind - The disciples asked, "Who sinned - Him or his parents?" - In other words - what did he do to deserve this? Jesus said, "Neither - but the the Father would be glorified today." In other words - this man had been born blind (assumption) and had suffered all his life so that God could be glorified on the day that the miracle took place.

I guess it comes down to this - sometimes it isn't God's will that someone be healed. We may or may not find out why in this lifetime - so we simply have to trust Him.

My prayer for anyone who is sick is this - God you know the desires of our heart - that this person be healed or made well - but a greater desire is that You will be done. We truly do not know what is best - God - You do - and we trust You.

Just my 2 cents worth.
Mark


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Additional Thoughts*



activescrape said:


> I have been asked this question before and would like to hear from others what they have to say about it. "Why does God heal some people but not others?"


 Activescrape - I gave a short answer earlier - but it has bothered me that I didn't go into more detail earlier - Here are some notes on something I shared a while back - long - but perhaps more complete. I hope these help.

Mark

WHEN JESUS DOESN'T ARRIVE ON TIME

*John 11:1-44*​  Are there times when God has disappointed you? What can you do when the answer to your prayer is no?

*I. THERE ARE TIMES WHEN GOD DOESN'T MEET OUR EXPECTATIONS*

Jesus did not do what Mary and Martha expected. Mary and Martha expected Jesus to come immediately and heal Lazarus.

*John 11:3 "Therefore his sisters sent unto him, saying, Lord, behold, he whom thou lovest is sick."*

_*John 11:6-7 "When he had heard therefore that he was sick, he abode two days still in the same place where he was. 7 Then after that saith he to his disciples, Let us go into Judaea*__* again."*_

_ Martha must have though, Surely He will come. Did not He aid the Paralytic? Did not He help the leper? Did not He give sight to the blind? Moreover, they hardly knew Jesus. Lazarus is His friend. We are like family. Does not Jesus come for the weekend? Does not He eat at our table? When He hears that Lazarus is sick, He will be here in a heartbeat._

_ However, He did not come. Lazarus got worse. She watched out the window. Jesus did not show. Her brother drifted in and out of consciousness. "He'll be here soon Lazarus," she promised. "Hang on!"_

 However, the knock at the door never came. Jesus never appeared. Not to help. Not to heal. Not to bury. And now, four days later, He finally shows up. The funeral is over. The body is buried and the grave is sealed. And Martha is hurt. (Lucado - Still Moves Stones)

*John **11:21** "Then said Martha unto Jesus, Lord, if thou hadst been here, my brother had not died."*

Jesus, if you had only done your part Lazurus would not be dead. God, if you were doing your part my husband would have survived. If you had only heard and answered my prayer, my arms would not be empty.

Our plans are not always God's Plans. God does not work by our agenda or by what we think is best.

*Isaiah 55:8-9 "For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the LORD. 9 For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts."*

*II. THERE ARE TIMES WHEN GOD INTERVENES AND TIMES WHEN HE DOESN'T*

Although Jesus did not arrive when Mary and Martha expected Him, He still intervened in a miraculous way and raised Lazarus from the Dead. He performed a miracle. 

*John 11:43-44 "And when he thus had spoken, he cried with a loud voice, Lazarus, come forth. 44 And he that was dead came forth, bound hand and foot with graveclothes: and his face was bound about with a napkin. Jesus saith unto them, Loose him, and let him go."*

Nevertheless, what would have happened if Jesus had not have raised Lazarus? Do you think that Mary and Martha would have no longer followed Jesus? Do you think that Mary and Martha were following Jesus just so that they would get special treatment in this world?

What if God answered every prayer offered by Believers affirmatively? No Christian would ever die, no one would ever be sick, everything would work out our way, all of our business ventures would be successful, we would drive new cars and we would have everything that our little hearts desired. In all honesty, we would be just like a bunch of spoiled little brats. We would have made God our "Magic Little Genie" that we would go to and get our wishes granted. That is not what God is for; that is not why God gave His Son on a Cross; that is not why Jesus Christ died on a Cross and rose again, just so you could get all the material and physical blessings you wanted.

Although we do not hear much about this, there are many times in which God did not intervene on behalf of those who followed Him. History tells us that 11 of the 12 disciples were martyred for the preaching of the Word, Steven was killed after preaching the Word, Paul had his torn in the flesh that God did not heal, in addition to this, Paul suffered and endured many hardships because during his ministry. 

*2 Corinthians 11:24-27 "Five times I received from the Jews the forty lashes minus one. 25 Three times I was beaten with rods, once I was stoned, three times I was shipwrecked, I spent a night and a day in the open sea, 26 I have been constantly on the move. I have been in danger from rivers, in danger from bandits, in danger from my own countrymen, in danger from Gentiles; in danger in the city, in danger in the country, in danger at sea; and in danger from false brothers. 27 I have labored and toiled and have often gone without sleep; I have known hunger and thirst and have often gone without food; I have been cold and naked."*

There are many examples. In fact, every person in the Bible eventually died. Every person in the Bible endured hardships in life. Every person in the Bible lost loved ones to death. Even Jesus Christ suffered here on earth and died. God does not always intervene miraculously on behalf of His Children.

There will be times when we pray diligently and ask God to intervene, whether it is in the health of a loved one, a risky business venture, a home of a hurting family or a wayward son or daughter. Sometimes God will dramatically intervene, sometimes He in His infinite wisdom chooses not to intervene.

What do we do when God does not intervene, we He says "No" to our prayer requests?

_James Dobson in his book, When God Doesn't Make Sense talks about these very issues._

_"A person who really believes that all trouble will be swept away for the followers of Christ is left with no logical explanation when God fails to come through. Eventually an illness, a business collapse, an accident, or some other misfortune will leave Him in dismay._

_ What is he to believe when he discovers "life as it is" turns out to be very different than "life as it is supposed to be?" He stumbles toward one of several conclusions, all of which are potentially damaging to his faith: (1) God is dead, irrelevant, bored or uninvolved in the affairs of men; (2) God is angry at me for some sin I have committed (3) God is whimsical, untrustworthy, unfair or sinister; (4) God ignored me because I didn't pray enough or display enough faith._

_ All four of these alternatives serve to isolate that individual from God precisely at the moment when his spiritual need is the greatest. I believe it is a ploy of Satan to undermine that faith of the vulnerable. And it begins with a theological distortion that promises a stress-free life and a God who is supposed to do as He is told"_

So what do we do when God does not intervene, we He says "No" to our prayer requests? Understand that God is still in control. Understand that God knows how you feel.

*Hebrews 4:15 "For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin."*

Understand that God is working in your life. 

*James 1:2-4 "My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; 3 Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience. 4 But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing."*

*Romans **8:28** "And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose."*



*III. THERE WILL BE TIMES WHEN WE DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY, WE WILL JUST HAVE TO GO **ONE** TRUSTING GOD*

*Habakkuk 3:17-19 "Although the fig tree shall not blossom, neither shall fruit be in the vines; the labour of the olive shall fail, and the fields shall yield no meat; the flock shall be cut off from the fold, and there shall be no herd in the stalls: 18 Yet I will rejoice in the LORD, I will joy in the God of my salvation. 19 The LORD God is my strength, and he will make my feet like hinds' feet, and he will make me to walk upon mine high places. To the chief singer on my stringed instruments."*

Will you trust Jesus even if you do not see God meeting your needs the way you think He should? Trust Him. In all things. Just Remember:

*You Are Not Alone*

*Deuteronomy 31:6 (NIV) "Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you.""*

*God Is In Control*

*1 Corinthians **10:13** No test or temptation that comes your way is beyond the course of what others have had to face. All you need to remember is that God will never let you down; he'll never let you be pushed past your limit; he'll always be there to help you come through it. *

*God Can Bring Good Even Out of This*

*Romans 8:28-29 And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. *

*Isaiah 55:8-9 NIV "For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways," declares the Lord. [9] "As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways and my thoughts than your thoughts. *

*Isaiah 55:8-9 CEV The Lord says: "My thoughts and my ways are not like yours. [9] Just as the heavens are higher than the earth, my thoughts and my ways are higher than yours.*


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*What I might say!*

Proverbs 16:1
Mortals make elaborate plans , but God has the last word (The Message)
Always will wonder, why my 19 yr old son was taken in May 5, 1996 but looking to God and other friends praying has given me peace. God will let me know when He is ready. "Not my will but Yours".
Should the occasion arise, ask to pray with the person or at least let them know that you will remember them in your prayers.
May God bless!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

psalty said:


> ... Always will wonder, why my 19 yr old son was taken in May 5, 1996 but looking to God and other friends praying has given me peace. God will let me know when He is ready. "Not my will but Yours". ...


Oh, Psalty. I am so sorry that happened. My heart hurts for you. That must have been a very difficult trial to overcome.

I do not know the reason either. But I do trust that God will use that experience in your life to enable you to give his message of love and hope to others who are hurting in a similar way. God is with us always; but when we need a human shoulder to cry on, sometimes he sends a person who already has been tested in a similar fire. You may be that person.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

My sister lost her middle son ten years ago, James was seventeen. My sister will tell all folks that the ONLY way she has got through it is with THE LORD JESUS CHRIST. I have gotten to where I talk about it to her, so that she can open up, because she said most people are afraid to mention it. GOD is good ALL the time. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Small world. My brother and I were on work assignment in Amarillo in 2000. I heard hgis cell phone ring in the middle of the night. A few minutes later my door flew open, "Tiffany is dead!!!!" he wailed. His 18 year old daughter, my precious niece, broadsided by a drunk. Talk about the valleys. Praise God, he prevailed, scarred but undeterred. It is very hard to reconcile. The thing that kept us going is the fact that we will see her in heaven.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

daparson said:


> .............
> 
> I guess it comes down to this - sometimes it isn't God's will that someone be healed. We may or may not find out why in this lifetime - so we simply have to trust Him.
> 
> ...


This basically is my view on the subject, in a nutshell. Regardless of what or who I pray for, I always preface it by saying *" If it is Your will Lord,........"*

Mark, Thanks also, for your more detailed explanation.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> This basically is my view on the subject, in a nutshell. Regardless of what or who I pray for, I always preface it by saying *" If it is Your will Lord,........"*
> 
> Mark, Thanks also, for your more detailed explanation.


I agree too.

Thanks for the insight Daparsons.


----------

